# Moss Ball from LFS has small lead weight attached, safe?



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all, I purchased a floating moss ball from petco that has a small lead weight attached to the tying line. 
Is this safe for the fish over the long term? And can a metal like lead effect pH? 
Thanks!


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

First off welcome to TFK =P

Moss balls normally don't need to be weighed down in the first place, they might float around for a day or two but soon they will find a place to rest on the bottom on their own, I and most of our other members avoid those lead weights just because no metal in an aquarium is safe forever and if you were to buy a pack of them the packages will say non-toxic....made in china - good reason as any not to use it


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Varkolak said:


> First off welcome to TFK =P
> 
> Moss balls normally don't need to be weighed down in the first place, they might float around for a day or two but soon they will find a place to rest on the bottom on their own, I and most of our other members avoid those lead weights just because no metal in an aquarium is safe forever and if you were to buy a pack of them the packages will say non-toxic....made in china - good reason as any not to use it


Lead is banned in paint, drinking water and kids toys. Why should fish be different? Are they coated? Even if they are I would not trust the coating.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A lot of people have been selling fake "moss balls". If your moss ball refuses to sink without the weight, even after good soaking in water, it's not real. A lot of people grow algae and roll it into balls, I've even heard growing it around styrofoam balls.
Hope this isn't the case for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

The one I purchased is definitely moss. I did see some non-floating balls that were very green and looked like algae.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

The moss balls purchased are advertised as "floating", don't think they are supposed to sink. The guy who works there has many planted tanks, he said if they are tied down to a surface they will adhere to it and grow a carpet. Will get some fishing line and ditch the lead weight. 
Wild Moss? 
I know of a natural spring that flows year round into a creek, there is moss galore in the spring water. I was thinking about harvesting some. Lots of people warn of parasites from wild plants, however the spring water is from underground, very clean, and no fish or other large organisms are living in the spring water before it hits the creek down the slop. Does anyone still think it could be dangerous for putting in the tank? Moss is my new favorite I think. Great look.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Obviously you did not purchase the lovable Marimo! :lol:
It would become a carpet, usually people take some thread and tie it to driftwood so it attaches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I should have got some of the Marimo! haha


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I thought moss balls were algae? the ones i had looked like the same stuff that were growing on my wild caught trapdoor snails

petco has floating moss balls that are tied down with string. it looks like java moss or something very similar


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Probably is java moss. It does look like it.


----------

